# My pet pigeon BB



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

hi, 
my pet pigeon BB has been acting really weird i have had him since October 2008 as a baby bird
anyways what my question is he makes a really weird noise and when he makes this noise he sits down so when i go up to see what's wrong i can pet him but when i do he bows and the noise that he makes stops and the noise he makes kind of sounds like he's crying
and he twichs he wings to when he makes the noise

so umm why does he make the noise and can i do something about it?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds perfectly normal .. your "baby" is now a teenager and is acting towards you as the mate. It's quite possible that BB is a she and not a he. Can you post a picture or two of the bird? We would love to "meet" him or her!

Terry


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

ok ill try and get it on here


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

ok i think i did it i hope i did it
and BB has colour is green and purple i don't know if you can see it in the picture


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

ok it worked just click on my name and it shows BB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos! BB is a very nice looking pigeon and seems quite content to snooze in the sunshine! Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

your weclome and yeah ill keep you posted
so is it a he? or a she? can you tell in the pictures or should try and get better ones?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You really can't tell the sex of a pigeon by looking at it but from the way you described it I would say it is a male. About the only true way of knowing is if BB lays an egg.  Our pet male pigeon, Vinnie, will lay down when I put my hand on him while he is in his nest. I can rub his head and he makes grunting noises and wags his wing too.

Juvenile pigeons also make a croaking sound when they're changing from being a baby to an adult - kinda like a teenager. It only lasts a few days but is pretty funny while they do it. 

BB is so very pretty. I have always especially loved the light blue bars.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Your pigeon is a blue bar. It usually can be determined on the neck colors as the males have more colorful and darker irredescent colors around the neck. It can be purple, green, or blue...or a bit of all too.BB is still a young one, so the colors may not be fully developed. The females, generally have a toned down coloration around the neck. Your greys and browns have the neck colors.Can you post a picture of BB's front face and neck? We just love pictures here too.


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

ok i got some more pictures of BB i got his head and neck and the green is showing more then the purple 
ok so more pictures of BB
and right now he's sitting on my shoulder watching me as i type


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

ill get more pictures but it'll have to wait untill tomorrow cuz my camera batteris died on me


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

Is BB the only pigeon you have? Where do you keep BB? I have my first and only feral, that is much younger than BB. I am having fun with her/him. She is so very sweet. I have named my bird Mildred, since I found it in a paper mill. One day I may have to admit that Mildred is really a Milton. Mildred loves to sit on my shoulder too, or on the back of a chair, or on a lamp shade. She flys around the house when I'm home.


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah BB's the only one i have and i kind of feel sad for keeping him tho cuz i live out in the country 
and a couple of weeks ago a hawk came and my mom and me and my step dad all thought that BB was a goner but 27hrs later he came back it was the happeyest day of my life 
and my step dad made him a big cage box thinggy but BB mostly stays in the house and out of the box we put him in it at night and when nobodies at home


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

so what do i do about BB is he lonely?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

RomanDragon said:


> so what do i do about BB is he lonely?


Just keep loving BB as you do and keep BB safe as you have. If you really want BB to be free at some point then some things are going to have to happen to get BB ready for this. My personal opinion is to keep BB as as pet and when s/he is old enough to "declare" his or her gender then find a mate and keep both of them as pets .. JMO ..

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

BB _looks_ like a boy. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah we are gunna keep BB as a pet and ill keep loving BB and my mom is trying to find another pigeon so that BB's not all alone

when my mom take BB outside he doesnt fly far anymore wich is good i guess and my mom takes the dogs outside and BB hides under one the dogs 
umm is BB trumatized cuz of the hawk attack? (sorry if theres any spelliing mistaks)


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

ummmmmmmmm
hi again=)
umm BB layed an egg
im still in wow/i cant belive that just happend mode 
umm what do i do 
what do i do????? 
do i do anything? 
do i touch the egg?
do i move the egg or BB? 
sorry im really really nervus i dont know what to do ????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

In a couple of days she will lay another egg. Leave the eggs alone and let her incubate them. They won't hatch but her body needs to go through the cycle because she doesn't, she will lay more eggs and it will be hard on her.
Please make sure she has OYSTER shell ALWAYS AVAILABLE as she needs it to make strong shells. You can buy some at the pet store.
You may need to egg sit each day to allow her time off the nest to eat and poop. They don't poop while they are incubating but save it up and do one large and rather smelly poop. It's true so prepare yourself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah just let her do her thing and like Charis said make sure she has that oystershell for calcium to aid her in her bodys need to replenish her calcium supply .. the pigeons pretty much do the rest .


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

ok thank you 
umm what do mean buy egg sit? what do i do there? and how do i do it?


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

ok umm here are some more questions my mom wants to know
-How do we egg sit?
-How long do we let her sit on the egg(s) befor we take them away?
-Will there only be 2 eggs?
-Do pigeons perfer pigeon company?
-Would she like to be in the sunlight or shaded while she sits on her egg(s)?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

RomanDragon said:


> ok umm here are some more questions my mom wants to know
> -How do we egg sit?
> -How long do we let her sit on the egg(s) befor we take them away?
> -Will there only be 2 eggs?
> ...


i would say just put your hand on the eggs then she will come off and feed and drink then take your hand a way and she will go back on?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> You may need to egg sit each day to allow her time off the nest to eat and poop. They don't poop while they are incubating but save it up and do one large and rather smelly poop. It's true so prepare yourself.
> __________________
> Charis



Charis, OMgoodness... this made me laugh, because it is EXACTLY what I have been doing for Willow!I noticed that She only got off of them when I sat down next to her cage by the nest. I once tried to just lay down next to her cage and read my book, BUT SHE was NOT havin' it! I had to be sitting up!...LOL.... too funny! 

RD, Here is what I do:

I sit by the cage with the nest closest to me. Our Pigeon will only get off when I come in the room to babysit for the eggs. (She is a single Mommy too, and sitting on eggs) Once she knows that I am looking after the eggs she jumps down and does her thing.. ie; eats gets a drink, stretches, does her wing exercises, preenes, etc. I usually try and stay as long as I can and I do this 2 x's a day at least... Not sure what the normal is but that is what I do .... Hope it helps!

Also; She will lay on the eggs until she figures out that they aren't going to hatch. Willow has been sitting on hers about 3 weeks. So you need to let her sit on them to give her body a break from producing eggs. And let her body get replenished! 

There will be only two eggs.

And pigeons are very social. I really think if you spend enough time with her that she would be ok. But they are very SOCIAL, so you need to spend a lot of time with her if she will be the only one. If you choose to get a partner then PT is the place to find it. LOTS of options here. 

Also, I think she would appreciate the shade for sitting. But if there is a place where her cage could be in the sun, ((and I mean only part of it)) that way if she got too HOT she could move away from the sun, then go ahead and do that!... They love to sun bathe!

Well I think that answers your questions... Hope it helps! and I am sure others will be on there way to let you know what they do as well!...


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

ok thank you it should help  and any more infor would be greatly appercated (sorry if i spelt that word wrong) 
and before BB would only go near me well now she wont but i guess thats ok cuz she went near my step dad for a couple of weeks after me and now BB lets my mom near her and not me or my step dad lol


----------



## RomanDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

BB layed 2 eggs now
but when will she stop sitting on them and realize their dud eggs?


----------

